# Sage barista express pressure



## Spenno234 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello. New to the forum but I am looking for some help as I have really struggled with my machine this week.

I have had the coffee machine for 4 months and been very happy with the results once I have dialled the beans in properly. I seem to have wasted a lot but all part of the learning curve.

2 months ago, I found a bean I really like and I tend to go through 1kg a month. It made sense to stick with this so I am not dialling in new beans and wasting any in the process. All was going well until one day this week.

I typically have 2 coffees a day and Wednesday afternoon I went to have my second coffee and the pressure gauge hardly moved (went to around 25%) which is unusual because it was always right round the other side.

I thought it must be my mistake so I made another but got the same result. I now seemed to try everything and I still can't get the pressure up. I have made the grind finer (Even tried the finest possible setting) , increased volume of coffee, used a cleaning tablet to clean the machine.

is there anything else anyone can recommend or could it be an issue with the machine? I wondered if I had a 'dodgy' batch of beans or if they weren't kept air tight but not sure it would make that much of a difference.

hoping for some help as I am really struggling and missing my coffee!'


----------



## Spenno234 (Feb 6, 2020)

Sorry I should add - I use around 18/19g of coffee and they are fresh beans which I buy. I had it spot on but now I'm way out.

I know now people say ignore the pressure dial but I just can't get past how something must be different.

Another point which i kay just be overthinking but since all this has happened, when I now tamp and have finished the coffee extraction, when I go to bang on my bin, the coffee is stuck and it's really hard to get out. I us3d to bang once and it would be out.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You shouldn't need to use the finest setting and it could concievably damage the burrs. Depends how it was set up when it was made.

Beans can cause grief especially if they are not fresh roasted. No a problem I had but others have had.

Changes to knocking the puck out given the usual reasons for problems are strange to say the least especially harder unless it's a soggy mess

If water is leaking internally usually it will find it's way out of machines.

All in all it sounds like a phone sage to me and report a fault. They'll probably send an engineer along to repair it. He will also have his own beans with him. I'd favour this as the problems you have reported don't make any sense at all.

John

-


----------

